# My Brute Thread



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Andy posted a thread about this game, but I couldn't find it. So this is the official MY BRUTE thread! Go play and match other brutes in the arena!!

Wadatah Man My Brute

Click on the link and create your brute. If you wish to be the only person to be able to fight as your brute, create a login password.

You can also click on your URL and make new pupils for your brutes.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG dont get me addicted again..LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I found a cheat site lol... Its a pretty obvious one. LOL

My Brute Cheats


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

cool, i kicked your butt w/out cheating..hehe

Sicilian78 My Brute


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i don't get it. what is it?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

cool game i lost though


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> i don't get it. what is it?


Basically you just click on the link, create a brute and choose others to fight against. It just passes time and gets somewhat addicting..LOL.Try it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Somewhat? that's an understatement!!!

Everyone click on my wadatah man! I needs more pupils LOL


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

. . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-‘”. . . . . . . . . .``~., 
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-”. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .“-., 
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ”:, 
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\, 
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,} 
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.} 
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:”. . . ./ 
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./ 
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .“~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./ 
. . . . . . /(_. . ”~,_. . . ..“~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/ 
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .”=,_. . . .“-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~”; /. .. .} 
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .”=-._. . .“;,,./`. . /” . . . ./. .. ../ 
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..“~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../ 
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-” 
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\ 
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__ 
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-, 
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__ 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==`` 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..` 



I lost to both of you.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

try again

SuperCharged420 My Brute


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

that whip is lame!!! lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ah ha ha staffydizzle. I love that whip.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's mine...

CraziNate My Brute


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Try this one for size

FiremanQ19 My Brute


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

Gxkon My Brute
here try mine


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Need some pupils

FiremanQ19 My Brute


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Im trying to create but i get flashes that hinder my ability to type in a name... sorry guys.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spartacus Brutus...*

Spartacus Brutus My Brute

ready for battle!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> Spartacus Brutus My Brute
> 
> ready for battle!


You beat me. 

Sicilian78 My Brute


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> You beat me.
> 
> Sicilian78 My Brute


when...today? are you sure?

i didnt know I'm sorry.

sometimes i don't know my own strength girl,

[ thug voice]*you betta recognize !!!*

tomorrows another day, but make sure you got a #2 pencil...

*...cause I'm taking you to school !!!*


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> when...today? are you sure?
> 
> i didnt know I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


HaHa yes today. You should see my name it will say you flattened me or something..lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

...just like a Sicilian, got to take out a knife.
my true brute will settle this manana. 

ps i was checking out your doggy today in your album.... too cute, love that face.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> HaHa yes today. You should see my name it will say you flattened me or something..lol


Nina's daddy was me.. but I wasn't really trying. lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

thats ok though cuz my other Brute beat you.

SuperCharged420 My Brute


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> ...just like a Sicilian, got to take out a knife.
> my true brute will settle this manana.
> 
> ps i was checking out your doggy today in your album.... too cute, love that face.


oh and thanks, your puppy is so cute too!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> oh and thanks, your puppy is so cute too!!


that whip is nasty


----------

